
Ask HN: What keyboard do you recommend? - pedrorijo91
The new macbook keyboard is &#x27;incompatible&#x27; with me. overall I think it&#x27;s awful:<p>stuck keys after my first 12 days usage; 
the arrows are too small, and even with the other keys I end up making typos all the time (way more than before)<p>So, I&#x27;m thinking about a new external keyboard. Any recommendations?
======
pedrorijo91
seem cool:

* [https://codekeyboards.com/](https://codekeyboards.com/) * [https://www.amazon.de/Filco-Majestouch-2-Profi-Tastatur-Tenk...](https://www.amazon.de/Filco-Majestouch-2-Profi-Tastatur-Tenkeyless/dp/B007XS7TXS)

------
itamarst
Kinesis Advantage helped me get over RSI
([https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/11/18/rsi-
solution/);](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/11/18/rsi-solution/\);) my
hands hurt when I don't use it, probably because I'm an Emacs user with small
hands so I stretch for combos.

Downsides: once you're used to it all other keyboards will feel clumsy and
badly laid out. And it's big, so it's a pain to lug around.

------
ramtatatam
If you are feeling adventourus I'd recommend Ducky Zero keyboard. I have moved
back to mechanical keyboard a few years ago for partially nostalgic reason but
also because I like to hear when I type a character (which I find useful when
typing passwords without echo).

------
tedshroyer
[https://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional-
for-m...](https://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional-for-mac/)

